# vlc subtitle error



## spmzt (Mar 27, 2016)

Hi,
I have problems with running multimedia/vlc on FreeBSD 10.2:
Add subtitle to VLC cause this error:

```
Codec not supported:
VLC could not decode the format "ssa " (SubStation Alpha subtitles)
```


```
VLC can't recognize the input's format:

The format of 'file:///media/PMZT16/%5BAnimWorld%5D%20%5BHorribleSubs%5D%20Servant%20x%20Service%20-%2013%20%5B720p%5D.ass' cannot be detected. Have a look at the log for details.
```
My subtitle language is Persian
Any idea?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 30, 2016)

Have you tried other files? It may just be a corrupt file.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 30, 2016)

Oh, did you enable support for ASS/SSA? It's off by default:

```
ASS=off: ASS/SSA subtitle rendering
```


----------



## trilok (Mar 30, 2016)

you should update vlc and download additional files in order see subtitiles...


----------



## scottro (Mar 30, 2016)

You may need proper fonts. This can be tricky, I know that with Japanese in subtitles, even if I've had fonts installed, the subs might not show up.  I generally use mplayer or mpv and sometimes have to put an option for the subtitle font (more with mplayer than mpv, which seems to do a better job of figuring it out automatically.)

I'm not sure how one would do that with vlc, but try putting in a few different fonts in the language and see if you have better luck.  (Again, even if you already have some installed.)


----------



## giorgiob (Dec 24, 2016)

SirDice said:


> Oh, did you enable support for ASS/SSA? It's off by default:
> 
> ```
> ASS=off: ASS/SSA subtitle rendering
> ```


I am having the same problem and would like to try this out. I cannot find any hints about this option under Tools / Preferences. Where can I find it?


----------



## cpm@ (Dec 27, 2016)

giorgiob said:


> I am having the same problem and would like to try this out. I cannot find any hints about this option under Tools / Preferences. Where can I find it?




```
% make -C /usr/ports/multimedia/vlc showconfig | grep ASS
 ASS=on: ASS/SSA subtitle rendering
```


----------



## scottro (Dec 27, 2016)

If you cd into /usr/ports/multimedia/vlc and type `make config` (as root or with root privilege) you will see the option. You can choose it there.  I think you'll have to reinstall vlc using ports though, to get it working if it's not already turned on.


----------

